# Xchange leasing for Seattle?



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi guys! 

I'm returning to the Seattle area, and thinking of starting with Uber. (Probably full time) I have two vehicles, one that doesn't qualify, (2006 Nissan 350Z) and a vehicle that I don't want to kill with miles. (2014 BMW 528i) 

While I can finance another car to drive, I'm wary of investing anything significant towards Uber until I'm sure that driving there will be worthwhile. Any idea on what a decent vehicle (that I can turn in if necessary) would run me on average? (I prefer basic comfort over extreme gas mileage) 

Thanks!


----------



## bigmoxy (May 22, 2016)

Don't do xchange leasing! It is very expensive. Get a low mileage used vehicle.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks for replying. I realize that Xchange leasing is pretty expensive, however I'm more concerned with trying out driving before I spend money on a vehicle purchase. If I purchase a vehicle to drive, I'm stuck with payments even if things don't work out. If I lease a vehicle for two months, I'll have a pretty good idea of whether this is something I'd stick with long term, and if I don't like it, I can drop $250 and return it without obligation to continue with Uber. If I like what I see, I can always purchase something used and reduce my expenses from that point forward.


----------

